# Happy Birthday FrugalRefiner



## kurtak (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dave :!: :!: :!: 

And thanks for all you do to help make this the awesome forum that it is :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 14, 2014)

Let me second that motion!

Have a really good day, Dave! You are worth it!

From your friend in Sweden, Göran


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 14, 2014)

Let me "third" that motion! Wish you hundreds more! Cheers.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 14, 2014)

Have a good one, Dave


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Dave!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## butcher (Dec 14, 2014)

Dave,
Have a great birthday.
Thanks again for all of the help and time you give to the forum.


----------



## Irons (Dec 14, 2014)

And a hearty Happy Birthday to a fellow Caveman Chemist.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dave! I hope you have a great birthday.

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Emporio (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday! <


----------



## yar (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dave, hope it is a relaxing one!!!


----------



## necromancer (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dave, thanks for all your knowledge.
have yourself a great day :!: 

Dave #1,286,364,9647 :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## pattt (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Dave!! hope you have a fantastic day :!: :!: 

pattt


----------



## rewalston (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday, my friend, may you have many more to come.

Rusty


----------



## Shark (Dec 14, 2014)

Best Wish's, and have a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, here's my second attempt.

Happy Birthday, my friend. You are a good and valuable addition to his board.

I don't know what happened to my first attempt, which was timed as what would have been the third post on this thread. It was submitted, but does not show. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 14, 2014)

Best of the day to ya Dave. 

Jon


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 14, 2014)

I had a great day! I spent the morning searching FeePayPal for bargains, and even found one! Our kids and grandkids stopped by for some cheesecake and ice cream. I made my favorite meal for dinner - a Polish chicken and dumpling dish called chicken paprikash. And I just enjoyed catching up on the new posts from all my family here on the forum. 

Thank you very much everyone!
Dave


----------



## jonn (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy birthday Dave!
Btw, i love poprikash


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dave!! Glad to hear your day has been great!


----------



## etack (Dec 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eric


----------



## maynman1751 (Dec 15, 2014)

Happy belated Dave! My home computer took a dump, so I had to wait till Monday.
Have a great day my friend. John.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 15, 2014)

Happy birthday and many more to come I hope.
Thank you for all the effort and time you give to the forum and it's members.


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 15, 2014)

Happy Birth Day To you.
And a Happy new Year


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Sir. Many more to come.


----------

